# sharks ?



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone seen any large critters on the wrecks ?Have'nt caught any large sharks this year lots of (tagged)small guyssent back to grow up. lookin for a monster......


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

middle of may saw a 7ft bull shark on the russian freighter. the other day when me and a friend were fishing off pcola pier saw a 9ft shark couldnt tell what type. he shot off as soon as we casted though.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Kane, you guys gonna be in the outcast tournament?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah I have'nt coughed up the entry fee yet, but we do plan on makin a weekend of it.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

saw two 8-9' bull or lemon, i didn't stick around too long to get up close and personel. that was on the tug silvia. not many fish,1 aggressive turtle,some sheepshead and sharks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sniper Spear-It (7/10/2008)*saw two 8-9' bull or lemon, i didn't stick around too long to get up close and personel. that was on the tug silvia. not many fish,1 aggressive turtle,some sheepshead and sharks


You damn skippy that was an aggresive turtle. About took a chunk out of my leg that day.:banghead

Two weeks ago, we had two 8-9 foot bulls get a little too currious on us.


----------

